# 2016 Alloy Synapse vs 2012 Supersix



## Dg designs (Jun 24, 2012)

Ive been updating my Apex SS almost since the day i got it and now have a very nice bike. Problem is i don't have a lot of time to ride so I'm looking for something a bit more comfortable. I actually like the look of the Tiagra disk so m thinking of getting it and swapping in my stuff. Ive got RED RD, FD and cranks and Force shifters. Id like to try disk and i also want to try wheel building so i figure ill build up a nice set of carbon wheels and have a really nice bike for not a lot of money. Am i nuts? don't really care about going hydro. 
Second question is will the Alloy Synapse be more comfortable than my SS? I know the position will be more upright but I'm wondering if the vibrations will beat me to death. From what i understand my standard SS is about as harsh as it gets.


----------



## SynSyn (Aug 22, 2015)

Dg designs said:


> Second question is will the Alloy Synapse be more comfortable than my SS? I know the position will be more upright but I'm wondering if the vibrations will beat me to death. From what i understand my standard SS is about as harsh as it gets.


Just get a pair of supple high TPI 25 mm tires and you'll be fine with the Alloy Synapse. If possible, upgrade to the carbon 25.4 mm seatpost, which flexes and absorbs quite a lot.


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Dg designs said:


> Ive been updating my Apex SS almost since the day i got it and now have a very nice bike. Problem is i don't have a lot of time to ride so I'm looking for something a bit more comfortable. I actually like the look of the Tiagra disk so m thinking of getting it and swapping in my stuff. Ive got RED RD, FD and cranks and Force shifters. Id like to try disk and i also want to try wheel building so i figure ill build up a nice set of carbon wheels and have a really nice bike for not a lot of money. Am i nuts? don't really care about going hydro.
> Second question is will the Alloy Synapse be more comfortable than my SS? I know the position will be more upright but I'm wondering if the vibrations will beat me to death. From what i understand my standard SS is about as harsh as it gets.


I'm not familiar with the Apex SS, but if it is a race bike, it is not designed for comfort. The Synapse is an endurance bike. It will have a longer wheelbase which will make it less harsh. Carbon will get rid of the road buzz that you often feel with an alloy frame. Though as SynSyn said, tires also make a big difference. If they will fit, I would even go to 28mm. And since you don't need to inflate them as high as 23mm tires, that will make the bike even more compliant.


----------



## steinercat (Apr 7, 2015)

So, what is the max tire size on the 2016 disc Synapse?

Can you get a 30c tire in there?

The Red Tiagra disc looks great!


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

steinercat said:


> So, what is the max tire size on the 2016 disc Synapse?
> 
> Can you get a 30c tire in there?
> 
> The Red Tiagra disc looks great!


Not sure about a 30c. Can you have your LBS try it and see?


----------

